

Ask HN: Why don't more failed startups share why they failed? - benrmatthews

If 90% of startups fail, why don&#x27;t more founders of failed startups share the story and reasons as to why they failed? This would both help others uderstand why (even if it&#x27;s as simple as &quot;We ran out of money&quot;) and encourage them not to make the same mistakes again.
======
benrmatthews
Also timely that this post called "Share Everything" was just posted to the 37
Signals blog: [https://37signals.com/svn/posts/3615-share-
everything](https://37signals.com/svn/posts/3615-share-everything)

